# Angel Fish



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 3 zebra danios, 3 neon tetras, 2 glass fish, and 2 lyretail guppies, i am probably going to buy more tetras, but i was wondering if i put about two angel fish in the tank if they would get aggressive and attack my other fish. Should I leave them out and just get something else? I was also thinking of maybe getting some gourami (if i spelled that right, any kind of them). What do you guys think?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldnt get any angel fish. they love to eat neon tetras.

If anything I'd get more neons, or more danios.

blue, gold, or honey gouramis should be alright too.


----------



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright thanks... i think i'll get about 2 -3 more tetras and maybe 2 blue gouramis. Is that too much for my 29 gallon? When do you think it would be considered overstocked? thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's okay, but I really think you should add more neons, 8~10 neons for a school is ideal!


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Just don't get a Trichogaster "blue/three spot" gourami. They will also eat your neons. You will have to get dwarf gouramis.


----------

